# Ohio Musky Show Jan 10-12



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

This weekend in Hilliard, OH. 

http://www.ohiomuskyshow.com/home.html


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Ill be there with a booth set up with Marshall Custom Tackle . 
Ill have a pile of baits and info regarding my guide service !
Stop in and visit , talk musky .


----------



## buckeyeski (Jan 21, 2009)

The Mike Money minnow fund raffle and swap meet will be taking place on Saturday at 6pm following the Muskie show at the Hampton inn in Hilliard Ohio. There will be free pizza and adult beverages available for a $1 donation. The swap tables are first come first served. The raffle table will be full of great prizes. Always a fun event; come join us!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Bait monkey got me again this year:
3 Chaos Pegasus
2 Ziggies
4 Lungren .22 Shorts

Not counted as a bait monkey contributions:
Wife’s sweatshirt
Minnow fund raffle
Musky Hunter Magazine renewal


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

MuskyFan said:


> Bait monkey got me again this year:
> 3 Chaos Pegasus
> 2 Ziggies
> 4 Lungren .22 Shorts
> ...


Did you take the wife to dinner, too?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Bob Evans for breakfast. Does that count?


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

You betcha! Mine loves Bob’s Place. 

Took her to the Chicago show, few years ago. Got credit for motel stay AND pizza out. Didn't even blink when I threw Bait Bucks @ show AND the swap.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

It’s more the time spent together than anything. Especially with our work schedule and my hours.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Bought a bait at the show, used a sick day this past Wednesday, saw one fish and caught a 31" with it at Caesars. It can't get any better than that.


----------

